# أبعاد محطة غاز Lpg



## WAT (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
يرجى ممن لديه معلومات أو يعلم ماهي الستاندرات الخاصة بأبعاد محطة غاز Lpg ( أي ماهي المسافة المسموحة بين الخزانات , و بين الخزان و سور المحطة , و بين خزان الغاز و خزان مادة بترولية أخرى كامازوت مثلاً .................................)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## سعد عطاالله (2 أغسطس 2008)

*saadattala************

ان مساحة المحطه الكليه هي اربعة دوانم 
اما المسافات بين خزانات الغاز السائل هي كالاتي :
1-خزان سعة 0.2 طن الى سعة 1 طن: تكون المسافه المسموح بها هي 0.9 متر
2-خزان سعة 1 طن الى سعة 5 طن : تكون المسافه المسموح بها هي 0.9 متر 
3-خزان سعة 5 طن الى سعة 12 طن :تكون المسافه المسموح بها هي 1.5 متر
اما المسافه بين الخزان واقرب نقطة اشتعال ثابته فتكون كالاتي:
1-خزان سعة 0.2 طن الى سعة 1 طن:تكون 3 متر 
2-خزان سعة 1 طن الى سعة 5 طن :تكون 6 متر 
3-خزان سعة 5 طن الى سعة 12 طن :تكون 7.5 متر


----------



## WAT (2 أغسطس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على الرد , ولكن لو تكرمت بذكر المصدر أو الـ Standards الخاصة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## سعد عطاالله (2 أغسطس 2008)

*aadattala*

المواصفات القياسيه العراقيه رقم 1290 الخاصه بنصب خزانات الغازات النفطيه المساله الثابته في مراكز الاستهلاك


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (7 يناير 2010)

*ستجد ضالتك من خلال تصفح الكود الدولى
NFPA 30​Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق​*


----------



## سهيل اليماني (20 يناير 2010)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله ارجوا منكم ان تزودونا بالمعلومات عن مكونات منشاة تعبئة اسطوانات الغاز المنزلي وطرق عملية التركيب وطريقة التعبئة من المنشأة الى الاسطوانات ولكم كل العرفان


----------

